# Karlowicz Violin Concerto



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

The appearance of the Violin Concerto in 1902 marks a turning point in Karlowicz’s creativity, with his preceding output, the symphony included, being considered as ‘student’ works. During the spring of 1902 Karlowicz had approached his former violin teacher, Barcewicz, asking if he would take part in his forthcoming Berlin debut concert in March 1903, although at that time he had not yet actually written the concerto. The invitation, however, was duly accepted and the work was completed in December 1902, with a dedication to Barcewicz.
The Violin Concerto follows tradition in its three-movement format, yet it reflects the composer’s newly acquired confidence. Tchaikovsky’s influence predominates, and is obvious from the very beginning with its suggestion of the opening bars of the Russian’s famous B flat minor Piano Concerto (albeit here with the motif in reverse).

The concerto is in my Top10 of all Violin Concertos. I would like to hear folk's views on the concerto, good or bad. I think the concerto is underrated and underplayed with few recordings to choose from, but i know there is a gem or two out there.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

My choice of the recording would be:









Composed By - Mieczysław Karłowicz
Conductor - Kazimierz Kord
Orchestra - Warsaw Philharmonic - National Orchestra of Poland*
Notes
Recorded at Warsaw Philharmonic Concert Hall on October [1-3] and on November [4-6; 7] 1999.
(C)(P) 2001 CD Accord


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have three versions:










and the Naxos and Hyperion versions that I can only find in supersize on amazon, so I won't post it here.

I love this concerto. When I last made my list of top 12 violin concertos, it just fell short. If I would do it again, it might get in.


----------

